# urethral carunkle



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Ugh, So I have to have surgery to remove a urethral carunkle on october 5th. Its painful and been bothering me so i'm glad I'm having it removed but I'm a bit nervous. I'm not nervous about the procedure as I've had lots of surgeries before but I'm nervous about afterwards. I may need to have a catheter for a few days afterwards, depending on how much urethra they have to remove. So I'm worried about that and my IBS-D during the healing process. Atleast I found a great urologist/surgeon. He specializes in female urology and uro reconstruction. So I couldnt' be in better hands. Anyone have/had one of these?


----------

